# Sage Bambino plus not pulling shots



## spencerwaltz (Sep 11, 2020)

Hey all

new member here, I have a Bambino Plus and as off this morning it has just stopped pulling shots... Has anyone else come across this?

I have used both single and double baskets as well as dual wall and single wall and get no coffee coming through at all..

any ideas or help appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Freddy (Sep 13, 2020)

So you press the button and the pump starts, does the tone change like normal?

Or are you getting flashing lights?


----------

